# A Very Happy Mummy and Daddy



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Dear All

I just wanted to pop a little note on here for all of you who are still waiting for approval or a match.

DH and I have been trying to have children for 8 years, made out first adoption enquiry 3 years ago and were approved a year ago - at time we never thought we would get there BUT . . . .

We have just come home after spending the first week with our beautiful children and I have to say every single minute of that wait was worth it. We are on cloud 9 and it has made everything we have been through become completely worthwhile.

Anyway, must go am waiting for a good night phone call before bedtime.

PB xx


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations PB, that is fantastic    xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations, what lovely news and exciting times! It is so nice to hear such positive news and gives a boost to us all waiting! Enjoy!xxxx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you peanut butter, that's lovely. All the very best with bringing your children home xx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Congratulations, thanks for sharing, how lovely!


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

That's beautiful. Lovely to hear.xxxx


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing xx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats lovely Congrats


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely news, congratulations!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing congratulations forever Mummy and Daddy


----------



## Bubalu (Jun 30, 2012)

That's lovely! Congratulations


----------

